# Eco Complete fine grade



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

I have used this subtrate for my planted tank (housing red cherry shrimps) more than a year and really satisfy with it. Most of my plants are growing good with it.
In the long run, you have to dose ferts since the substrate does not have enough nutrition to grow plants...


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

junglefowl said:


> I have used this subtrate for my planted tank (housing red cherry shrimps) more than a year and really satisfy with it. Most of my plants are growing good with it.
> In the long run, you have to dose ferts since the substrate does not have enough nutrition to grow plants...


How fine is it? I have been thinking about going with the Eco Complete fine grade rather than the Flourite Black Sand.

Thanks


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

It's kinda like a mixtures of small lava rocks...Lot of different shapes...and the size is 3-6 mm


----------



## Ben! (Nov 11, 2012)

I use it in my 29 gallon as a cap for MTS and it works great. The only downside is that it is light and it's a pain trying to get plants to stay down when planting in it.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

I had a similar experience as Ben, I used it as a cap on top of regular black fluorite, I grew a complete carpet of dwarf baby tears on it, but then they up rooted themselves, which ultimately lead to me tearing them all out. That is mostly due to the root system on HC being sucky... Stem plants love it and grow like weeds


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

junglefowl said:


> It's kinda like a mixtures of small lava rocks...Lot of different shapes...and the size is 3-6 mm


That is the large grain, not the fine grain. The fine grains are <3mm.

http://www.caribsea.com/caribsea/itempage_freshwater_substrates_Ecoplanted.html


----------



## Ben! (Nov 11, 2012)

One other problem I had is when you uproot something the roots stick to the gravel so you end up pulling out a bunch of substrate. This show that the plants love rooting in it but it causes some problems.


----------



## JConner3 (Sep 8, 2012)

I couldn't make up my mind so I went ahead and ordered a couple of bags of the fine grade Eco and the flourite black sand.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

JConner3 said:


> I couldn't make up my mind so I went ahead and ordered a couple of bags of the fine grade Eco and the flourite black sand.


Please keep us updated on how it goes and what you like better.


----------



## scotty82 (May 9, 2012)

I haven't tried fine grade, but I just put 3 bags of flourite black sand in my tank and love the feel of it. Heavy enough to stay in place and perfect feel for what I would think the plants roots would like. Straight out of the bag it felt like good ol Illinois black dirt running through my fingers.


----------

